# Clever Dripper technique



## gjhanley03 (9 mo ago)

I have just moved from Nespresso pods to try something new and was recommended the Clever Dripper. What are your opinions on the best method with the Clever Dripper with 300ml and 500ml of water? Thanks


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Hard to say, as they produce totally different types of coffee.
if I could stand nespresso, I’d have both.


----------



## gjhanley03 (9 mo ago)

What technique do you use with the Clever Dripper?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

From what I can make out. Its claimed to be a mix of v60 dripper and French press..
I have an espresso machine, a v60 dripper and a French press. I’ve also an old filter system, somewhere.
you use different types of roast, indeed bean type, and different grind coarseness for each. Each produces a different style of coffee.
I consider them complementary, not exclusive. Though espresso based drinks are by far my most used options..


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

15g coffee to 250g water 
Grind coffee medium 
Add 250g water first 
Add coffee and start timer 
Give a quick stir to mix everything together 
At 30s stir to sink the crust
At 2 minutes place onto your cup, you're looking for it to take about 30-40 seconds to fully drain, adjust your grind accordingly based on your drain time and taste


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

James Hoffman did an excellent youtube on the Clever..


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a couple of different approaches, short steep coarse grind & long steep fine grind. Clever isn't anything like a V60 or any drip brewer, once you add all the water & coffee together it takes a very long time to get extractions like a drip brewer.,

Short steeps will always be low extractions, just try to avoid bitter, flat, or sour brews by aiming low.
brew at 1:6 to 1:11. Grind coarse water in first, coffee in & wet the coffee (don't go mad stirring, you're not trying to get the most out of it), 1:15 sink crust, 1:30 draw down. Don't get fixated on draw down time, it is a guide to grind size not brew quality. If sour/bitter/generic flat extract less by going coarser, and/or shortening brew by 30s. If just weak/bland, extract a little more by going finer and/or adding 30s to brew time.

A short brew time at a V60 like brew ratio will result in rather weak cups. You won't lose heat so badly from 200-300ml brews.


Long steep, fine grind, grind at coarse espresso/moka pot kind of grind, 2/3 water in first, coffee, last 1/3rd of water, try to wet the coffee just with that last pour, cover & leave for 30-35min (some people insulate the steeping brewer, I don't but I do preheat server/cups). Better suited to larger brews (400g+) so you lose less heat. At draw down place brewer on cup/carafe don't jog/clank it towards the end & don't fret about getting the last few ml out. You don't want to disturb the bed and get too much silt in the cup.

If sour/flat/generic/bitter grind finer. If powdery/chalky/silty grind a little coarser. Brew ratios can be more in line with drip brews, I use 1:15.

Kruve info is just for grind setting reference, no part of the grind was discarded.




  








Clever Dripper recipes.PNG




__
MWJB


__
9 mo ago


__
brewed coffee
clever coffee dripper


----------



## Cupsheknows (Oct 19, 2021)

Agree to Bhodgson. It depends


----------

